# Point Blitz



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

You know they gotta be thick when I catch one. 










Scott got two Saturday morning.










The evening belonged to the masters. I gotta lot of practice to do.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

freakin sweet.

too bad that drive from here to hatteras SUCKS ...plus i had to work this weekend anyways.

glad to see yall tearin em up.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Man am I jealous. Way to go on the early run down there. Is the bite consistant or are you really that lucky ?? 

It looks relitively uncrowded but I'm sure that will change. What was/is the bait of choice ??

One of these days I'll have to remember how to be a fisherman.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

ric i have to say you suck 
especally since i just had left at 1:30:--| :--|


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Very cool. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

reelrebel18 said:


> especally since i just had left at 1:30:--| :--|


Josh,

Bucket and I were wondering if you pulled out too soon!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Ric,

Is that the new 1569 FS4U custom being broke in that quick? If so, how did ya like it!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

fisherman said:


> You know they gotta be thick when I catch one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pics Ric!! Thanks for posting. I'm glad I got the chance to break the ice for 2006.  Hopefully things will just get better  

/Scott


----------



## scwunc (Nov 2, 2005)

that's a nice red, thanks for the great pictures. i'm looking forward to putting some lines in the surf soon as well, only hope to be as lucky.


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

very very nice


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Yeah, Dixie, that was the second cast with the FS4U1569. Thanks for the help. I got a yearling on Saturday, too. BIG PROPS to JAM who clued me in on the bite. Final verdict: the rod works. The rod-slinger needs some work, though. I gotta put in some serious practice to throw like a pro. It's obvious that distance counts - the guys who are on thier cast (and in tune with the fish) were scoring steadily Saturday. I just lucked into a couple. Scotts got a good arm and it resulted in the two fish he caught. All that time on the practice field was futile - it's a different world on the bar, in the line, with the waves breaking over your head and the wind blasting in your face. Next time I go out to practice, I'm taking a fire hose, a 2x4, and two female prison guards to use them on me. Man is it fun, though, I look forward to all the time and practice it is going to take to get my game on. Jay B, I think the bite is consistent between Ocracoke and the Point. As long as the water temperature stays in the 60s the fish should stay in the surf. I'm heading back down on Wed/Thurs for the full moon and the SW wind! 

Who's In?
Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I get in Thurs around noon.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Likewise Ric, I'll see ya about noon time or so on Thursday!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

What were you throwing? Hopkins or 6-8 and bait? Bunker?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fisherman said:


> Yeah, Dixie, that was the second cast with the FS4U1569. Thanks for the help. I got a yearling on Saturday, too. BIG PROPS to JAM who clued me in on the bite. Final verdict: the rod works. The rod-slinger needs some work, though. I gotta put in some serious practice to throw like a pro. It's obvious that distance counts - the guys who are on thier cast (and in tune with the fish) were scoring steadily Saturday. I just lucked into a couple. Scotts got a good arm and it resulted in the two fish he caught. All that time on the practice field was futile - it's a different world on the bar, in the line, with the waves breaking over your head and the wind blasting in your face. Next time I go out to practice, I'm taking a fire hose, a 2x4, and two female prison guards to use them on me. Man is it fun, though, I look forward to all the time and practice it is going to take to get my game on. Jay B, I think the bite is consistent between Ocracoke and the Point. As long as the water temperature stays in the 60s the fish should stay in the surf. I'm heading back down on Wed/Thurs for the full moon and the SW wind!
> 
> Who's In?
> Ric
> 757-289-5136



you wanna split gas im in... uhm i thought you were a real job guy.... tell me your better than al


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fisherman said:


> Yeah, Dixie, that was the second cast with the FS4U1569. Thanks for the help. I got a yearling on Saturday, too. BIG PROPS to JAM who clued me in on the bite. Final verdict: the rod works. The rod-slinger needs some work, though. I gotta put in some serious practice to throw like a pro. It's obvious that distance counts - the guys who are on thier cast (and in tune with the fish) were scoring steadily Saturday. I just lucked into a couple. Scotts got a good arm and it resulted in the two fish he caught. All that time on the practice field was futile - it's a different world on the bar, in the line, with the waves breaking over your head and the wind blasting in your face. Next time I go out to practice, I'm taking a fire hose, a 2x4, and two female prison guards to use them on me. Man is it fun, though, I look forward to all the time and practice it is going to take to get my game on. Jay B, I think the bite is consistent between Ocracoke and the Point. As long as the water temperature stays in the 60s the fish should stay in the surf. I'm heading back down on Wed/Thurs for the full moon and the SW wind!
> 
> Who's In?
> Ric
> 757-289-5136



you wanna split gas im in... uhm i thought you were a real job guy.... tell me your better than al


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

yeah i'm in


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

oh forgot to mention, heard about the fish. nice catch ric!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good Job...*

Way to go.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

actually on second thought ric, i take it back... isnt it enough you catch all my fish in va on the yak now ya gotta catch all the drum too?

and is something wrong with me? i think im in love with you jacket, i bet you were the driest guy there! i got ted to order me a spray top so i'll have to break it in, give me a call when you get a chance


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

fisherman said:


> Yeah, Dixie, that was the second cast with the FS4U1569. Thanks for the help. I got a yearling on Saturday, too. BIG PROPS to JAM who clued me in on the bite. Final verdict: the rod works. The rod-slinger needs some work, though. I gotta put in some serious practice to throw like a pro. It's obvious that distance counts - the guys who are on thier cast (and in tune with the fish) were scoring steadily Saturday. I just lucked into a couple. Scotts got a good arm and it resulted in the two fish he caught. All that time on the practice field was futile - it's a different world on the bar, in the line, with the waves breaking over your head and the wind blasting in your face. Next time I go out to practice, I'm taking a fire hose, a 2x4, and two female prison guards to use them on me. Man is it fun, though, I look forward to all the time and practice it is going to take to get my game on. Jay B, I think the bite is consistent between Ocracoke and the Point. As long as the water temperature stays in the 60s the fish should stay in the surf. I'm heading back down on Wed/Thurs for the full moon and the SW wind!
> 
> Who's In?
> Ric
> 757-289-5136



If the weather forecast holds and work doesn't get in the way, I'll be down thursday night and staying, hopefully, through saturday. Keep me posted!!

/Scott


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Fishbreath, 
We're using 8 and bunker. 

See ya'll down there. Give me a call. 

Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*We'll be there as well*

I look forward to being there, been counting down the days till thursday.

Blue dodge dakota four door with rack up front. Me and my crazy mexican buddy Jose!

RYan


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Ric. Lord willin', I'll be down there Thursday and give you a buzz.  

FB


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ill be there Thursday night also ill be at the OBX hotel 757-724-0440 is my cell give me a yell for some cold ones and some wet lines


----------

